# 9.8 @ 145.7 Kevan Kemp/GTC



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Well done Kev and Ben, first run 9.8 at 145.7, fastest outside the US, and on stock frame turbos. :clap:

SVM/GTC parts galore, forged engine, cams, all the bolt ons, transmission upgrades, the latest Cobb ECM and TCM stuff.

Great engine, great driving, great tuning (I can say that because Ben did this one not me). To those who wonder if GTC are a "tuner", put that in your pipe and smoke it 

To those who say Kev is just lambo doors and LED badges, I need say nothing!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Superb time!, well done all involved 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Good Work! 

Fingers crossed for no rain tomorrow!!!


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to all involved. Great result.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Great time....:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

wow, any footage?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Many thanks for the supportive comments guys its appreciated


Delighted to be the 3rd Tuner in the World to run a RH9 GT-R !!!! We should have done it much sooner (this was only second time out with the car, first in the summer very hot day ran a 10.3), but usual UK weather, and other customer cars took propriety.

Never thought today was going to happen, its been raining heavy all week including this morning, but we had to go for it being the last event of the year before 6 months of winter arrives. 

The 35 was driven 2 hour journey in full weight trip, except cobra seats replace the oem, some gtc carbon (trunk & bonnet). We arrived at the track to see lots of puddles & mud everywhere. The rain had stopped and we waited 2 hours for the organisers to dry the strip, it wasn't ideal and wasn't prepped but had to do 

Off came the road wheels / tires to be replaced for 18's wheels & Hoosier tires.


































Not wanting to tempt fate or anything but i decided to call the map '9 sec switcher' anyway lol












also first time trying the LC1 'e' 4k launch many thanks to Joe for all his hard work

































Time for some action


First run out the box, cold tires












































































first run, bruce pulls it out the bag.

9.84 @ 145 mph. Not bad for small track turbo's eh 


Sorry no 60ft time, as pod couldn't log it for some reason. But Ludders & others agree it still wasn't amazing approx 1.9 !


spec is as follows:


Special SVM Forged engine - CP Pistons, carillio rods, Jun Cams. custom head work. Cosworth head gasket. oem replacment gaskets, bearings
GTC 90mm titan race exhaust system
GTC titan 90mm y pipe
GTC de cat down pipes w/ Zircotech coating
GTC stage 3 hybid ihi turbos..ported manifolds..uprated garret actuaters larger compressor wheel..inducer 52mm exducer 72mm..larger turbine of 54 mm
GTC Titanium sucky pipe
1000cc id injectors
twin 255 lt fuel pumps uprated fuel lines
fuel lab adjustable fuel regulator/ braided lines
GTC 80mm Intakes
GTC bar and plate Marston core intercooler
80mm intercooler hard pipe bov removed
GTC Big capicity Radiator
two port seperate breather system/braide hoses. jic fittings /seperate tanks
polished inlet manifold
alloy power steering tank
alloy radiator expansion tank
alloy race spec water radiator/running liquid cool water mixture
GTC 14 plate clutch system & steel plates & shims
Proto gearbox cooler (water type model) inc additional radiator)
custom mech cir clips fitted to all major gears
Pentosin tranmission oil
alloy gearbox sump(extra capacity)
alloy engine sump anadised blue
10/60 Castrol Edge oil
COBB Tuning AccessPORT NIS006 - LC1 4k launch
GTC custom tune

Fuel C16 mix with 99 ron pump gas



Here's basic video, will merge some shots of the morning together asap












Would like to thank:- Thistle, all at Cobb Tuning, Eugene for pistons/rods & helpful drag tips , Kevan, John, Darren, Bruce, Tony @ Injector Dynamics


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Kev sorry if i miss anything in spec etc.. above i know your a perfectionist. I couldn't be more happy for you, wish we got your little dance on camera after the run lol


Sure kev will chime in but this is just the start of his Godzilla. She will come apart for r&d and improved. Bigger turbo's, 2000cc injectors, HPX sensors + more on the menu :flame:


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

Awesome stuff and very well deserved.
All of your combined efforts have paid off.
This is a good day for the UK GTR scene.

Very well done

SS


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Kev sorry if i miss anything in spec etc.. above i know your a perfectionist. I couldn't be more happy for you, wish we got your little dance on camera after the run lol
> 
> 
> Sure kev will chime in but this is just the start of his Godzilla. She will come apart for r&d and improved. Bigger turbo's, 2000cc injectors, HPX sensors + more on the menu :flame:


THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR NICE COMMENTS

9 seconds is what i wanted and 9 second qrt is what i got
really happy chappy (alot of hard work)
BEN your the best..not bad for titchy turbos...

a big thanks too pillot bruce /and all the lads at svm for their overtime put in. 

really cant wait to stick my badge back on 
"world record" next year watch this space

ps thankyou jeff for your advice..just disappointed some of the big guns
didnt come out to play..beating yourself isnt as much fun lol
come on !!!!!!!!!!:runaway:
kk severn valley motor sport :>)

may be next time ? kk


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

well done , right lane wasn't that good either today. we had major hassle in 3rd gear with the 350z.

last 1/8 speed is pretty good as well. 118 to 147 mph shows the car is running some grunt ;-)

well done boys.


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR NICE COMMENTS
> 
> 9 seconds is what i wanted and 9 second qrt is what i got
> really happy chappy (alot of hard work)
> ...


Thanks kev for letting me drive your Beast! she will go a lot faster this is just the start!! What a day. Thanks to John & Darren & all @ SVM


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Sat in the Indian at the moment getting over a brilliant day at the Pod. Well done guys I will post the video when I get home.


.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

20BL said:


> Thanks kev for letting me drive your Beast! she will go a lot faster this is just the start!! What a day. Thanks to John & Darren & all @ SVM


cheers bruce aka stig lol


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Well done Ben/Kev

Have no doubt this spec will go a lot quicker with a better track prep, I was running slower times than I did back in June.


----------



## drumzz (Sep 18, 2010)

nice to meet some of you at the pod today.

didn't realise it was a GTR meet, came to see a couple of minis from 1320mini run before time attack next weekend, and then saw the gtr's so thought i'd come say hi.

didn't manage to speak to the owner of the silver beast, but congrats on the time, seriously fast.

didn't run today though - had fun watching you guys


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I want one


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR NICE COMMENTS
> 
> 9 seconds is what i wanted and 9 second qrt is what i got
> really happy chappy (alot of hard work)
> ...



What a great day!

Well done to all involved with this car - amazing and it looked sooo effortless as it left the line.....:bowdown1:

I agree Kevan, would have been nice to see some other high powered cars run against you.

As I said to Ben I think my GF got the run on an HD video


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

wow well done guys just seen it, sorry i could not come to watch or participate but my parts have been delayed and only arrive next week.. boo.

well done all


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

I saw this happen in the flesh, the car sounded and looked awesome and well done on the time. The right lane was pretty ba d today had my worst run on there as well. I liked the replacement t shirts as well guys


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

I too saw this car in the flesh and it is awesome and goes really well! A well deserved time and truly awesome car!

cheers

Martyn


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I have uploaded the video. It is in the pictures and video gallery.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/142860-new-european-recird-r35gtr.html#post1355638



.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> I want one


you know your getting one..and better than mine!!! stop teasing!!

ill make your car fly alex 4 sure

while you are on holiday ive taken her to bits...larger valves,double valve spings, high lift cams ported heads,did we mention carrillo rods, cosworth gaskets
and cr pistons, soon be done...4 you:clap::clap::clap:

now what size turbo????


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Ludders said:


> I have uploaded the video. It is in the pictures and video gallery.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/142860-new-european-recird-r35gtr.html#post1355638
> 
> ...


do i get a cup?:wavey:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Abbey M/S said:


> well done , right lane wasn't that good either today. we had major hassle in 3rd gear with the 350z.
> 
> last 1/8 speed is pretty good as well. 118 to 147 mph shows the car is running some grunt ;-)
> 
> well done boys.


i did notice the world record ams car gained 8mph first 1/8 115mph v 123mph but didnt gain further gap to 1/4 145mph v 153mph (still 8mph)

does this mean the launch has to improve we are told ours was 1.9?

this loss time must not be helping...any ideas??

or shall we fit the bigger turbos??


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I was lucky enough to see this live, As others have said it looked easy and the run had no dramas at all. 
For such a quick time the launch wasnt special which just goes to prove this time can , sorry will , be improved .


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> I was lucky enough to see this live, As others have said it looked easy and the run had no dramas at all.
> For such a quick time the launch wasnt special which just goes to prove this time can , sorry will , be improved .


Don't be sorry that was only 1 run There's plenty more to come!! 'if necessary'


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

we've had our disagreements in the past but bloody good time, sort the reaction time out, things can only get better.


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome! :bowdown1:

Huge gratz to all involved! 

That spec list is disturbing...i mean...wow! 
Cant really say anything more than that.


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome accomplishment kk


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Well done for such a great time...unfortunately I missed it as I was queued up waiting my turn but Ben was quick enough to let us know the achievement. Awesome!!

Also an extra thanks to KK for the 20 litres of V Power for which without it my day would have been over before it started.

It was nice to meet you all and to put faces to names at last, just a shame there wasn't a few more from the club there.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

kevan kemp said:


> i did notice the world record ams car gained 8mph first 1/8 115mph v 123mph but didnt gain further gap to 1/4 145mph v 153mph (still 8mph)
> 
> does this mean the launch has to improve we are told ours was 1.9?
> 
> ...


Surely it's worth another crack 'as is' if your 60ft was that?

Either way congrats. :bowdown1:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

jameswrx said:


> Surely it's worth another crack 'as is' if your 60ft was that?
> 
> Either way congrats. :bowdown1:


agree, better launch and faster reaction time...reaction time alone perhaps 1/3 or 1/4 of a second


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

You're supposed to be able to subtract double your 60' savings from the ET, but the RT isn't included in ET.

Regardless, it is difficult to ask more of stock frame turbos, get a pair of full GT30R to shoot for 1000 BHP.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well done KK, sorry I couldn't make it either today - can't wait ill next spring + summer to see these car into the low 9's and poss 8's !!

Steve


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> agree, better launch and faster reaction time...reaction time alone perhaps 1/3 or 1/4 of a second


Reaction time has nothing to do with it (I was up against the clock ONLY)
And if you look closely at the launch /video there was less than a 1/4 of a wheel spin any more & the cars not going forward, We can all do better 'verbally' suggest you try it!! 
PS 0-60ft was not timed/working, according to s/pod, so how can we know!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> Well done KK, sorry I couldn't make it either today - can't wait ill next spring + summer to see these car into the low 9's and poss 8's !!
> 
> Steve


steve we wanted to compare!! cobb v eurotec lol


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

thistle said:


> You're supposed to be able to subtract double your 60' savings from the ET, but the RT isn't included in ET.
> 
> Regardless, it is difficult to ask more of stock frame turbos, get a pair of full GT30R to shoot for 1000 BHP.


agree........we want world record in the uk /
will you help again ? bring it on :clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well I aint going up against you in a straight line KK!!!

Wanted to and would have loved to but was working till 2-00am and the weather and other commitments didn't allow me to come to play, however if you wanted to bring your beast to Castle Comb on the 29th of Oct for a track day we can "play" on circuit where driver skill, car set up and performance all count as not only raw straight line power but suspension, speed, brakes ect make a “complete” car.

S


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> Well I aint going up against you in a straight line KK!!!
> 
> Wanted to and would have loved to but was working till 2-00am and the weather and other commitments didn't allow me to come to play, however if you wanted to bring your beast to Castle Comb on the 29th of Oct for a track day we can "play" on circuit where driver skill, car set up and performance all count as not only raw straight line power but suspension, speed, brakes ect make a “complete” car.
> 
> S


pinks?lol


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

kevan kemp said:


> do i get a cup?:wavey:


Who needs a cup? Your car has the record!


.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Ludders said:


> Who needs a cup? Your car has the record!
> 
> 
> .


 i do ....it doesnt have to be big and expensive
its the thought that counts lol
kk

what about if i can beat the yanks ?
that would have to be a big posh one 
deal?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

kevan kemp said:


> i do ....it doesnt have to be big and expensive
> its the thought that counts lol
> kk
> 
> ...




It's a deal but the driver gets it!


.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

well done mate, now get some big turbos and do an 8


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> well done mate, now get some big turbos and do an 8


some one was supposed too help whats his name? lol


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> some one was supposed too help whats his name? lol


am just waiting on them to arrive lol (should be soon enough) ,at least the rad turned up on friday but..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

That I did not know Thistle, though I would think slow reaction time would have a detrimental effect on gear changes.. Unless the car takes care of that... I don't know


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

That's an amazing time. Well done & what an awesome motor.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> That I did not know Thistle, though I would think slow reaction time would have a detrimental effect on gear changes.. Unless the car takes care of that... I don't know


car is only timed as it breaks beam

foot off brake and go / full auto


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Kevan, great result but be aware the Pod will start applying the safety rules to you. 

Sub 10 will mean you need a full cage in the car to approved specification - don't think anyone has done an R35 yet! Plus the rest, the HKS Street rules list them fairly comprehensively. 

If you ignore their requests to comply they will stop you from running, and if in doubt be aware they have stopped others before you, even in the RWYB. 

Safety (and insurance cover) is considered paramount and its difficult to disagree with that.

DaveG


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> car is only timed as it breaks beam
> 
> foot off brake and go / full auto


how easys that ! the true skill lies in setting the gear change points..is it violent gear change or dsg style..ie does it lose traction .. I would imagine the gearchange could be set to cure this... also can it be mapped for each gear?.. not sure ..in fact have no idea of what maps are contained in the 35 ecu..


----------



## GTR-Runner (Oct 6, 2010)

Great Result Kev, Super GTR, Hopefully ill be at 800bhp soon


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTR-Runner said:


> Great Result Kev, Super GTR, Hopefully ill be at 800bhp soon


it went passed the 800 mark lol kk


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Phwooooorrrrrrr!
Stunning time.....
Bet the guy in the Scooby drove straight to the exit after being blown off the strip!(GUTTED!)
Congrats to all involved all your patience and hard work has paid off, you said you would and you did..Nice one!


P.s Open them "LAMBO" doors at that speed and it'll fly!!!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

NINEIR0N said:


> Phwooooorrrrrrr!
> Stunning time.....
> Bet the guy in the Scooby drove straight to the exit after being blown off the strip!(GUTTED!)
> Congrats to all involved all your patience and hard work has paid off, you said you would and you did..Nice one!
> ...


yes i know/ saying and doing!! is a nice feeling...more should try :clap:
tuners always say this is this bhp !! this is best etc
how does any one know..after 600bhp their "all" fast..its just how fast?
fast/faster/fastest
easy !! have the balls too test on a public event (no where to hide)
i hope many who want to tune ,to these levals can make their own minds up
they can opt now to have the fastest! from hear in the uk 0-115mph in 6.4
(no issues)and drove 100miles home like a pussy cat well tiger!
as we know now a world record on oem derived turbos isnt a bad effort after only one run.. the gear box is now being developed to launch the car,and move upwards..hope to reduce this time shortly ..
ill try the lambo door trick and let you know..lol but im not saying it will fly..ill leave that to alex.:bowdown1:

kk


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Big respect to what you've done KK. Keep moving the game on mate and find the limits, then push them further


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Big respect to what you've done KK. Keep moving the game on mate and find the limits, then push them further


game defo moving fast. engine is out. Proto 94mm crank in development :flame:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> game defo moving fast. engine is out. Proto 94mm crank in development :flame:


its moving that fast we only did this today!!!

news travels....faster than the car lol


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

kevan kemp said:


> yes i know/ saying and doing!! is a nice feeling...more should try :clap:
> tuners always say this is this bhp !! this is best etc
> how does any one know..after 600bhp their "all" fast..its just how fast?
> fast/faster/fastest
> ...


I presume lag is not an issue with the standard housing turbos?
Are you running the max they can safely go to now?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

these units held 2bar.at 7000rpm
yes now maxed out at 865bhp

the larger the turbos yes the more lag..however these units gave boost from 2000rpm.due too their design. fantastic road car!!

as we now require more power!! the turbos must go up in size.
the oem manifolds will go

to compensate lag 4.1 ltr stroked engine 
i still only want to size new turbos to give driver quality of oem
spool..however we also need to push the bhp up to challange 
low nine sec qrts maybe even eight sec qrts lol

dont get confused on boost presure v volumn of air
each time we "gear up" the air volumn increases

so a larger turbo on less boost can give more power kk


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Hoping for the magic 1000 at the same boost


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

A superb result and looked straight and true and.. well,, almost easy...but you have clearly all worked very hard. Well done.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> car is only timed as it breaks beam
> 
> foot off brake and go / full auto


That isn't what I'd call drag racing.


Drag racing is just that, racing, two cars at the tree and on green you go. First across the line wins. I bet if reaction times were to come into play, as in a real drag race, the car would be slower.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Boosted said:


> That isn't what I'd call drag racing.
> 
> 
> Drag racing is just that, racing, two cars at the tree and on green you go. First across the line wins. I bet if reaction times were to come into play, as in a real drag race, the car would be slower.


if you were their we were only interested in a true time

not a drag race...the reason being NO COMPETITION!!

we could of had a *** and still won :claplook at the r35 league tables)
has someone edited it?)

seriously this was just a test..against the clock..to gauge our progress from our first run..

now we have this data ,,we will move on..
our goal is now low 9s or even 8s not about beating the next guy!:GrowUp:
things may change as we get competative..kk


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

What is the next fastest (R35) GTR in the UK that isn't tuned by GTC or SVM?

Here are the top 10 from the street trim R32-R35 list:

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
2. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
4. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
5. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
6. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
7. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
8. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
9. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
10. Bruce Lane R35 GTR [email protected]


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thistle said:


> What is the next fastest (R35) GTR in the UK that isn't tuned by GTC or SVM?
> 
> Here are the top 10 from the street trim R32-R35 list:
> 
> ...


i hope mine goes in there somewere


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> if you were their we were only interested in a true time
> 
> not a drag race...the reason being NO COMPETITION!!
> 
> ...


kk can you give me a call on my mobile 

tried to call you today


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I know where your coming from Boosted.. I think the skill comes in lining up with a evenly matched car getting the timing right on the tree to launch first..then try to resist hanging on the gears when your side by side... almost as good as the rush you get in the final few seconds of a close battle ebay bidding war... possibly the drag race is more fun..


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> I know where your coming from Boosted.. I think the skill comes in lining up with a evenly matched car getting the timing right on the tree to launch first..then try to resist hanging on the gears when your side by side... almost as good as the rush you get in the final few seconds of a close battle ebay bidding war... possibly the drag race is more fun..


cant agree more
however cleethorpes and boosted are missing the reason why we did this
1 we wanted to set a uk record (i was open about this weeks ago)
2 it wasnt a drag race only against the clock open too all

we invited all the same!! evenly matched gtrs in the land (not our fault if their isnt any)
also r35s dont hang on too gears as its modern tech//maybeyou two will turn up? you seem to have alot to say..

horses for coarses..we would love to race "head to head"
but im sorry all i can do is turn up..yes as i said much more fun when a proper duel takes place

is it really our fault if the r35 makes it easy to do this...im sure the scooby driver,,
also had fun ..:flame: kk


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

You built it yourself so respect where respect is due.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> You built it yourself so respect where respect is due.


THANKS KK


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

And now go build another one!!!
(Andy)


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Rami said:


> And now go build another one!!!
> (Andy)


Can I have one too?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

countvonc said:


> Can I have one too?


no problem pls form an orderley que lol

except boosted hes a nastsy man..and hasnt even got an r35
even if he had..he dosnt deseave my help.
ive monitored his replys on this forum and mainly they are negative and frankly abusive
if id broke 8 sec quarters he would talk crap..

sorry but guys like this have no balls..and bleet about bullshit behind desks

however thankfully many guys give us a pride and appreciation to keep moving forward...
in the uk..

we are now currently pushing very hard towards 1000bhp tunes and i promise a new higher leval shortly

yeh of little faith watch this space


and "yes" id love to convert your cars kk


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^^ you don't half talk a lot of shit lad 


And you still won't admit an engine went bang!!!!................... even though 3 different sources say it did :chairshot



Put it this way, if I did buy an R35, you'd be the last person I'd let near it :lamer:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Boosted said:


> ^^^^^ you don't half talk a lot of shit lad
> 
> 
> And you still won't admit an engine went bang!!!!................... even though 3 different sources say it did :chairshot
> ...


my results speak...for themselves..in public on the money!

pls tell why you think your such an authority? i will be interested

we have six engine builds for euro customers in progress now and 4 two uk guys

you information isnt correct, i suppose your going to say their all gone pop lol 

pls give proof or shut the f.... up


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry to go off topic, kk, what offset/width are the rota's you used?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

ignore the haters

proof is in the pudding :thumbsup:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

robsm said:


> Sorry to go off topic, kk, what offset/width are the rota's you used?


+30 i think..the fronts had too use 3mm spacers and the rears 5mm
i can check off sets the widths were 10" front and 10.5 rears


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> my results speak...for themselves..in public on the money!
> 
> pls tell why you think your such an authority? i will be interested
> 
> ...





Touched a nerve, pmsl.


Isn't it about time you paid to trade? You've bigged yourself up on the forum for a while now, for free, anyone would think it's free to trade here. I wonder what the 'paying traders' think of that?



Oh, if you're wondering why the back of your trousers are a bit damp, it's probably all the dribble off Andrew186's tongue 





:chuckle:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

is that it ...your proof,,,just another dig

you ridicule my work and come up with nothing..

i rest my case...


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Coming from someone who's not even a GTROC member.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

You don't have to be a member of the GTROC to post on this forum, and apparently you don't need to pay to tout for business here anymore either.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Fpmsl chris, your worse than me.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Max Boost said:


> Fpmsl chris, your worse than me.




Bang on the money though. I'm glad I'm not a paying trader, I would have asked for a refund if you don't need to pay to trade here anymore :flame:









:chuckle:


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Boosted said:


> Bang on the money though. I'm glad I'm not a paying trader, I would have asked for a refund if you don't need to pay to trade here anymore :flame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the text.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Max Boost said:


> Thanks for the text.




You're welcome mate, I said it will be worth it and it will


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Congratulations KK, with regards to broken engines name 1 record breaker that has ever gone through full development stage without breaking multiple parts on the way.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Congratulations KK, with regards to broken engines name 1 record breaker that has ever gone through full development stage without breaking multiple parts on the way.



Thats right...but you should allways be honest to your potential customers...

What has a 9.8 sec run to do with build quality....nothing...absolutly nothing...a engine could even do this without water for cooling,with wrong bearings or far too much boost,as stock engine would have handled this.......i don´t care about 9 sec....i care more about thousends of kilometers....on track:bowdown1:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Congratulations KK, with regards to broken engines name 1 record breaker that has ever gone through full development stage without breaking multiple parts on the way.


im sure they have..

we recorded 10.3 quarters and felt that was enough from the oem unit at 745bhp.....yes we re built it with forged internals whats the big deal ?
with these guys..im damned if i build and damned if i dont..

the whole reason why this project was started was to prove our engineering skills against the clock

it wasnt a driver issue (whos best) its all about the car
no one in the uk has done more..this isnt boasting or showing off it just a fact..we tried to beat a record (fortunately job done) 9.8

sorry i just like saying that lol 9.8

yes we sometimes test too distruction ..but in this case i didnt
and i think prevention was a sensible choice with rods and pistons we made

we have purchased other gtr engines and built many to gain our experiance
hopefully too give you guys our knowledge in return

people who make claims without substance are fraudsters
in the trade and as an individuals i dont care for

the whole point for our record attempts fail or win we put our cards on the table in front of you and had the balls to do so

as you can see when these lyers are challanged' what do they come back with ? (read the above posts)

i believe an attempt too spoil the efforts made and rubbish the postings made.. they should be stopped and booted out the club

we are doing this stuff to make life interesting and i want a record 
i also love r35s

my engine is out again...because were doing exactly the same (moving on)
nothing has gone wrong on the contarary

we are engineering many products to challange for a world record in the future ,it doesnt just happen !

this work has to be done. if we want to minimize the chance of fatalities
as some think happend.

my logic is to engineer and build engines stronger than what is required
these limets are sometimes met...but im doing my up most to engineer 
strengh in these units to do the job in hand.

hopefully i can stay one step ahead...im sure boosted will let us all know

when he puts his cards on the table kk


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> Thats right...but you should allways be honest to your potential customers...
> 
> What has a 9.8 sec run to do with build quality....nothing...absolutly nothing...a engine could even do this without water for cooling,with wrong bearings or far too much boost,as stock engine would have handled this.......i don´t care about 9 sec....i care more about thousends of kilometers....on track:bowdown1:


you would...you try it back home


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kevan kemp said:


> im sure they have..
> 
> we recorded 10.3 quarters and felt that was enough from the oem unit at 745bhp.....yes we re built it with forged internals whats the big deal ?
> with these guys..im damned if i build and damned if i dont..


Thats another untruth.....your OEM unit has fallen apart after very short time at that powerlevel and then you bought a replacement.......i know it from very secure sources....so stop telling BS. You are just scared loosing business...but you haven´t realised that loosing business starts when your not telling the truth....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kevan kemp said:


> you would...you try it back home


I don´t care....absolutly not....seems you watched F&F far too often...:wavey:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

> just read your post...
> 
> 
> its also a rule at santapod that to make the run valid it must do x2 runs to be an OFFICAL time lol.
> ...


Nice email i just got of a member on here......if this is true...your UK record is not worth the webspace it is written on...


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I think its the gearbox that was a concern.

I really don't understand the reasoning behind these attacks on Kev, just stop provoking needless arguments.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't know the reality of the situation, but if I was in the market for a big engine build, I would WANT to know if there were any catastrophic failures, not necessarily to avoid that builder, but to understand what they found out via that failure, i.e. what broke and why?

That is of even greater use to the community than the latest claimed power output or drag time, i.e. knowing the weak points.

I applaud KK's enthusiasm, passion, and, let's face it, results. It's all too easy to snipe from the sidelines without actually contributing. 
But if there is genuinely useful info that the community should benefit from, then it should be openly dessiminated IMO.


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

To have a pop at some one who is dedicated to the car like Kevan is, is big time BullPlop!
Who gives a shizzle if he rebuilt the internals! The original parts aint up to the job of 750+bhp...He did the right thing and upgraded(tuned) to suit the performance he wanted.
Petty arguments like the above are one of the biggest turn offs on this forum!
Its great to have "banter" but to argue about petty things like 2runs down the track at SP is TURD!
Sorry for the rant but its a car we are talking about! PERSPECTIVE!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

This thread is embarrassing
Everyone goes around kissing GTCs arse yet his chosen, preferred, hell, his "in house" tuner Is branded a fraud. It's disgusting

Give KK a break FFS. People clearly have it in for him and it's obvious for all to see. Leave him alone, criticise him ONLY when you can back your statements up with hard facts, otherwise keep quiet

Mook


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

I have had numerous cars tuned (Boxster S to bi-turbo conversion, 997 turbo cab to a 700HP Rt12 by RUF, LP560 Spyder (mild tuning)). One thing is for sure: nothing is bullet proof. Once you start modding the car (ECU, whatever) you can kiss your warranty goodbye and you know you're on your own.
I'm pretty sure that KK has ran into problems developing his power upgrades but I can guarantee you ALL tuners have. I personally think it's their job to find out where or when the internals go bust so that they can figure out what to do to prevent that on customer's cars.

I've seen people blow up their Z06 engine with only an exhaust mod. If it needs to go it needs to go. Sure, I wouldn't want that to happen to my car either but when going for such upgrades it will always remain a risk. What I expect from KK is that he makes it a calculated risk :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Trying to sit on the fence and make a sensible judgement:

I think the frustration in this thread is that a Santapod statistic is used to sell modifications from a tuner that does not pay for advertising here.

*Clearly the achievement is worth shouting about - but it's not the whole picture as others have stated.*

I cannot comment about broken engines to get this far or how reliable the engine is that has been tuned. 

We don't know that facts and as a consequence should say nothing as it's libellous to do so, unless of course you have proof which I doubt anyone has.

BTW: KK why don't you become a fully paid up GTROC Sponsor and half of the negative comments would instantly disappear?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Just a point of note, we won't "protect" our sponsors against negative truths.it upsets some sponsors but you can't give bad service and expect us to hide it

However we will remove libellous, incorrect and frankly vindictive posts when asked to do so

Mook


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I didn't post the thread to sell anything, just to celebrate a result, I don't sell anything to customers, haven't taken a penny off customers since 2003. I do consultancy work with about 85% for Cobb and 15% for GTC and have no commercial arrangement with SVM. I like to see the companies I do work for do well but neither pay me based on sales or results. I would also like SVM do do well and celebrate his results simply because his work and achievements are impressive. To be able to do 2 runs is nice but often you aren't allowed to if you do a time that is below the cage threshold.

Regardless, as I said in the first post, Ben tuned this one not me, with just a few emails of encouragement. I am doing myself out of a job here, but with tuning projects like this GTC doesn't really need me at all these days, he is a superb R35 tuner in his own right. I have never even met Ben or Kev in real life!

So as you can hopefully see there is no conspiracy behind this thread, I was going to post about AMS result too until I saw someone already has. I did post about it on two other forums.


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

.....Ben is not as tall as you think but twice as nice!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Wildrover said:


> Trying to sit on the fence and make a sensible judgement:
> 
> I think the frustration in this thread is that a Santapod statistic is used to sell modifications from a tuner that does not pay for advertising here.
> 
> ...



will take your advice...ill become a full trade member... asap kk


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

In KK's defence, he didn't start the thread..which is about him..he is simply swimming in the pool of achievement.. but there is clearly an overlap in that he is an owners club member, and has a business very much of the type many users would go to. But in essence, unless he becomes a paid up member he really is in a position where, to abide by the rules, he can't say anything?? I'm sure if he became fully paid up the benefits would far outway the initial costs.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Don't worry guys, me and keV are sorting an account. I'm happy for him to defend himself on this thread in the meantime although I think the record speaks for itself

Mook


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I know why they insist on a cage below 10 seconds now. 

It's to block the handbags.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I understood the record rules stated you had to do another run with a result within 1% of the fastest ..or else they take the....oh I can't bloody remember. I know they do this at places like the salt flats but if you do a run in 9.8 then why the need to do it again? Did linford Christie have to re run the 100meters.. not from what I remember. Imagine poor old Roger Bannisters little face if they told him " top show old chap, now ..if you could just nip round once more for us"


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

R33_GTS-t said:


> I know why they insist on a cage below 10 seconds now.
> 
> It's to block the handbags.


LOL ye its also to protect you from the stones that people throw when you beat them..

Why is it, that when youre successful, people shoot you down in flames :flame: particularly in Europe for some reason, Im sure the same is not the case accross the pond, oh well, I guess its just an "Occupational Hazzard"

So, hows my spitfire coming along Kev? ready to go to war??! lol


----------



## ColicCalm (Oct 15, 2010)

Having read mixed opinions on Severn Valley Motorsport, first thing monday morning I took a trip up to Severn Valley Motorsport for an oil change and also to have a look round and decide for myself if SVM is the right place to have my car modified. 

I live in London, so decided to take a chance and left early to beat the traffic, in the hope that SVM would have time to sort my car out if I arrived at opening time. I called them, shouting into my windscreen on the M6 5 minutes after opening time, and much to my relief, Kevan obliged to sort my car out.

Upon arrival, I noticed 3 GTRs on their forecourt and one on the ramps having major work carried out as well as a juicy EVO and a sea of other marques. When I got out, Kevan came and spoke with me about my requirements for my car. Having had experiences of several tuning garages across Europe, never have I spoken with someone who is as passionate as Kevan is about improving on oem car designs. Arriving at 9am, we spoke till midday pondering the ins and outs of the technical aspects of every conceivable modification that could be undertaken on the R35. 

Shortly after the clock hit 12, Kevan said that we could have gotten my car in and out in the time that we had been talking. I laughed because whilst true, that fact did not bother me as I was quite content conversing with another true petrol head and through doing so learnt alot from Kevan who has clearly taken the 35 to bits and pondered about how he can put it back together in a way that will increase both its performance and reliability. 

Severn Valley Motorsport really know these cars, and through using old skool techniques with modern technologies, have learnt what works and what does not. I understand when people say that x.xx quarter mile times are pointless, being a corner man myself, however as a technical exercise, surely making a GTR run faster than a Veyron is an incredible feet of engineering and a testament to Kevan's skills and knowledge of the car. 

Contrary to what many members of this forum believe, Kevan is as passionate about these cars as he is knowledgeable. Now, having spoken with the man himself, for no less than 4 hours I might add, and having been shown a stripped gearbox and the problems that have arisen from Nissans poor development of the GR6 as well as being thoroughly explained the difficulties in bettering the designs of both the transmission and the engine, I would like to state that I will most definitely be doing business with Kevan and SVM. I advise anyone who is thinking of modifying their GTR to speak with Kevan before deciding to buy some other kit on the market with limited information and lots of here say speculation; furthermore, speak with Kevan before judging his work without firsthand experience of SVM or their finished product – to describe a character as untrustworthy without primary experiences of their persona is simply stupid, and shows a limited understanding of life.

My car was in and out for an engine and transmission oil change in under an hour and I was back on the road before 2 giving me enough time to avoid most of the rush hour on the journey home. 

I would like to thank Kevan, Nigel and Dave at SVM for their help as well as for providing a brilliant service and a great insight into the ins and outs of the technical capabilities and shortcummings of the R35 GTR.

Sean


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Boosted*

Boosted


What car do you run and what are achievements to date please?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*KK*

KK

Congratulations on the continued development and credit on the run.
Good to read you re takin the R35 into real development.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

ColicCalm said:


> Having read mixed opinions on Severn Valley Motorsport, first thing monday morning I took a trip up to Severn Valley Motorsport for an oil change and also to have a look round and decide for myself if SVM is the right place to have my car modified.
> 
> I live in London, so decided to take a chance and left early to beat the traffic, in the hope that SVM would have time to sort my car out if I arrived at opening time. I called them, shouting into my windscreen on the M6 5 minutes after opening time, and much to my relief, Kevan obliged to sort my car out.
> 
> ...


Thats all well and good, though perhaps would have held a bit more credibility had it not been your first ever post. No introduction, no info about your car, just this perfectly worded statement. Maybe you should introduce yourself to everyone?? Some photos of your car etc etc etc.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

peatough said:


> Boosted
> 
> 
> What car do you run and what are achievements to date please?
> ...




This thread isn't about me, it's about a certain person's arse you seem to like kissing. So please carry on and kiss Kamp Kevan's dirt box all you want. And there's me thinking all the fanboi-ism was gone from this site 

Out of me and Kamp Kevan, who is always on here bigging up his company and his wonderful work, and slating other company's products, *and* getting a load of *free* advertising to boot? 

Yes that's right, it isn't me is it!!!



For the record, times have to be backed up within 1% at the same meet. No backed up run equals no record. 

End of story.


Next fanboi please :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

PMSFL @ ColicCalm


How transparent is that, even Stevie Wonder could see through that tripe!! :chairshot


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh her we go again

Kevan come into the ring LOL


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Steve said:


> Oh her we go again
> 
> Kevan come into the ring LOL


some invitation


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> Kevan come into the ring LOL



Somebody is probably already in there


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*BOOSTED LOVES KK !*

Lol at Boosted !!

Do u not give anyone ANY credit then for developing a quick motor Boosted?!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

peatough said:


> Lol at Boosted !!
> 
> Do u not give anyone ANY credit then for developing a quick motor Boosted?!


Which was pulled apart just after one 403 Meter run ........


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Colin Calm and Kevan Kemp :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

hi guys 

car having total re vamp 1200+ horses no time for boosted at mo sorry mate.. :clap:

new stroker kit and turbo system in place also new gearset to play with.
and new colour lol

target world record attempt asap if poss first to 8sec (twice lol)

working on 8 major engine builds ...all over 800bhp

hope out to play soon ....say what you like...the car will do the talking

its better this way

cheers for the support .

i agree its now time to become a fully paid up trade member
and a real time for change . this will be done asap .see you soon from svm


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Boosted

Cleethorpes

No more posting on this thread please

Thank you

Mook


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

well, that got a little personal for me - poor show


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

panrix said:


> well, that got a little personal for me - poor show


yes agree. however for me no more re- active posts...:bowdown1:

i hope to get my head down and create some very special gtrs with the help of ben gtc so much to come ..v soon.

and i would like to become active members of the gtroc and detail to members the uk surge in r35 tec

i also have promissed no new posts untill fully paid up trader.

as said time for change and down to business kk:clap:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

looking forward to seeing/hearing 1200bhp and 8 sec's 

time to get the t-shirts reprinted


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

KK, as a matter of interest, how much does a 9 second car cost to create? I'll make it easy on you, just to the nearest 5000 will do lol


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

panrix said:


> KK, as a matter of interest, how much does a 9 second car cost to create? I'll make it easy on you, just to the nearest 5000 will do lol


cant say mooks watching lol

much will be deliberated when paid up 

i can say less than an 8 second one 
in all honesty never really added it up


i did think the t shirts expensive lol


----------



## ColicCalm (Oct 15, 2010)

Boosted said:


> This thread isn't about me, it's about a certain person's arse you seem to like kissing. So please carry on and kiss Kamp Kevan's dirt box all you want. And there's me thinking all the fanboi-ism was gone from this site
> 
> Out of me and Kamp Kevan, who is always on here bigging up his company and his wonderful work, and slating other company's products, *and* getting a load of *free* advertising to boot?
> 
> ...


Ad Hominem Tu Quoque - Your argument fails.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

different IP's, different emails, ones a GTROC member.

can't people just accept that SVM are a tuner and deserve some respect.

i won't take any more shit on this thread, its getting old. Kevan is signing up as we speak, so please, back off

mook


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I defy anyone thats actually spoken to Kevan kemp to tell me that he's not the nicest brummie to come out the 80's since Lenny Henry..

Oh, and he's absolutey running the GTR tuning scene in the UK, hands down, hes got more GTR's on the go than your local HPC..

Sure, there are pleanty of places you can take your car for an oil change, maybe check the tyre pressures, but if you want you GTR to go like the space ships of science fiction and not explode like the death star, he's your man!

Hows my little puppy coming on Kev? I do miss her so..

Make her fly Kev, make her fly..


----------



## ColicCalm (Oct 15, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> I defy anyone thats actually spoken to Kevan kemp to tell me that he's not the nicest brummie to come out the 80's since Lenny Henry..
> 
> Oh, and he's absolutey running the GTR tuning scene in the UK, hands down, hes got more GTR's on the go than your local HPC..
> 
> Sure, there are pleanty of places you can take your car for an oil change, maybe check the tyre pressures, but if you want you GTR to go like the space ships of science fiction and not explode like the death star, he's your man!


:clap: +1 

I'd like my GTR to 'go like the spaceships of science fiction and not explode like a death star' - LOL!


----------

